# Info Required On Australian Stock Investment Group



## appro (19 April 2010)

I've been approached by the Australian Stock Investment Group who are based in Broadbeach, Queensland.  Are these guys above board?  Anyone here currently using their services?


----------



## nunthewiser (19 April 2010)

lol .

dorothy dix in da house?


----------



## appro (19 April 2010)

Charlie Chaplain obviously is.  I thought it was a fairly straightforward question.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 April 2010)

appro said:


> Charlie Chaplain obviously is.  I thought it was a fairly straightforward question.




Heres a straightforward answer darl.

http://fraudwatchers.org/forums/showthread.php?p=100514


Have a nice read


----------



## nunthewiser (19 April 2010)

I guess thats not what you wanted to read ?

Wrong Forum for sucking in the next scam victims ...........

sorry bud.


----------



## pixel (19 April 2010)

Hey Nunnie 
Fancy finding you here!
You've obviously come across the asig before. I had to google them before memories came back.

Appro, if you really don't know about a "new kid on the block", I have two rules how I approach them:

1. If an invitation comes unsolicited, from an outfit I've never heard about, it goes right in the bin.
2. If I'm curious about a new outfit I casually hear about, I search the Net. Start with the full name (in double quotes) and start in Australia only. If really reputable institutions or media report positive things about them, search some more - maybe they're really genuine and worth considering. But if all links point either to self-promoting websites or free business advertorial sites - like your enigmatic outfit appears to do - I treat it as case 1.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 April 2010)

pixel said:


> Hey Nunnie
> Fancy finding you here!
> You've obviously come across the asig before. I had to google them before memories came back.
> 
> .





Hey pixel 

Lol i think im banned from every where else and this kind crew has tolerated my often strange outlook and responses over the last couple of years   blessem.

was actually helped with those links by some divine intervention but have heard of this shady bunch in the past a few years back .

sad really that they prey on the good folk out there and continue to do so in many names and forms.


----------



## dunnit (4 June 2010)

*ASIGP*

Any comments regarding them??


----------



## doctorj (4 June 2010)

appro said:


> I've been approached by the Australian Stock Investment Group who are based in Broadbeach, Queensland.



Why are these things always based in Qld?


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 June 2010)

doctorj said:


> Why are these things always based in Qld?




The Gold Coast has it all. Long golden beaches graced by Pacific Ocean swells, sub-tropical forest with typical hinterland bush, mountain range, N.S.W. border quite near and a capital city just north.

Perfect breeding ground for affluent lifestyles and unfortunately, they are fair game to unscrupulous business entities.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 June 2010)

dunnit said:


> Any comments regarding them??






nunthewiser said:


> Heres a straightforward answer darl.
> 
> http://www.ozripoff.com/report-view/263-asi-group-aka-asiclub-aka-asigroup
> http://www.ozripoff.com/report-view/213-asiclub-definately-a-scam-i-happen-to-know
> ...






There ya go bud.


----------



## sharone (4 June 2010)

This mob is just another Gold Coast Sales company ripping people off with the dream of easy money.

I personally visited this office of ASIG when I was in Broadbeach, QLD apx 12 months ago and their only motivation then was to "GET YOUR MONEY"..."PAY THE SALES STAFF HEAPS AND GIVE THEM PLENTY OF 60" Plasma TV's as bonuses" and then ...I assume it is "FORGET THE CLIENT" 

Since my experience with ASIG and also Global Master Traders recently I have delved further into how these sort of businesses establish themselves (or re-establish themselves) on the Gold Coast. (If the administrators of ASF do not permit this as an attachment on the forum, I will be happy to email you individually)

The information *attached* was procured this week 

A) This mob advertised on Career One / Gold Coast Bulletin and offer a great potential income to find suckers to work for them on the Gold Coast

B) Delving further into their website they advertise their address which is a VIRTUAL Office in Melbourne !

(virtual offices such as Servcorp rent phone numbers and addresses from $20 a week with no commitment. Therefore when the potential SCAMMER wants to dissapear there is no recourse to the consumer to find the SCAMMER)

C) This NEW mob (see attach) have utiilised a "FREE TEMPLATE" for their grandious WEBSITE (woeful is a better word) featuring the usual flash cars and boats etc as a standby incase one of their potential suckers need to see something on the internet to reassure them.  The unbeknown are usually those that have inferior knowledge of the internet and think that any company that has a website is a "Big deal" !!!!!

D) Therefore they engage Sales staff on the Gold Coast pretending they work in their "Virtual Melbourne Head Office" of which staff are usually directed to NOT to use their REAL NAME.

E) They usually insist Sales staff call from RECHARGABLE MOBILE PHONES so that there is no come back when they "shut up shop" 

Thats the GOLD COAST. It is a haven and a breeding ground for scammers.

IF YOU DO NOT DO YOUR DUE DILLIGENCE on these sort of companies THEN EXPECT TO GET BURNT and lose your $$$ !

Be warned of ANY BUSINESS ON THE GOLD COAST offering anything to do with "make money or get rich quick" and GOOGLE their ADDRESS to ensure it IS NOT a virtual office before going further. The choice is yours. 

FYI over 4 million dollars from apx 3500 Queenslanders alone got ripped off by Nigerian scams in the past 4 months of 2010. 

I wonder how millions have been ripped off Aussies by savvy sales scammers operating from the Gold Coast?

There is no such thing as GETTING RICH QUICK!


----------



## trainspotter (4 June 2010)

I can introduce you to a slow draw on the bank balance but a heck of a lifestyle if you are interested? A little bit of blue sky involved but moderate risk to RoR. 

DISCLAIMER - This post should be treated with the intent of what it is written. Not serious and should not be taken as advice from the Nigerians or someone from the Gold Coast.


----------



## JimmyJimbo (4 June 2010)

Sharone, you raised some excellent points. The only thing I would disagree on is the "virtual office".

A virtual office is more common than you think in the industry, even with the "big name" tip sheets. If you do not have a research department there is no need for a large office. If you have a small team then there is no need to even have an office, just work from home. Just my 2c. Great research you did on them though.


----------



## GumbyLearner (4 June 2010)

doctorj said:


> Why are these things always based in Qld?




Just look at GG's avatar and the Storm Financial thread. GG knows why. 

http://www.3ammagazine.com/short_stories/non-fict/truetales/eiffeltower.html


----------



## Ginone (6 August 2010)

*Australian Stock Investment Group*

Has anyone heard of this broker?  I was rung the other day after registering interest on another website.  The membership is costly - they then trade CFD and forex.  They are registered through ASIC but still can't find any impartial information.  thanx  Ginone


----------



## sharone (3 February 2011)

Referring to my previous post Turnover Solutions have a new website. 

www.turnoversolutions.com.au 

They have done a great job of making it look worse than the original. 

FYI, Turnover Solutions has nothing to do with ASIG group. However I will re-iterate on this thread to perform your due diligence with Turn Over Solutions and any company "offering "get rich quick scenarios" including ASIG (Australian Stock Investment Group. Previously ASIC Australian Stock Investment Club of whom have now established themselves at Robina Town Centre/Varsity Lakes, QLD in flash new offices. They have updated their website also.

Visit:  http://asigp.com.au/

It really is hilarious. It looks like such an informative website at first view with all of these links to such wonderful information about the markets; however it doesn't get you far. You have to request a free trial before you can view anything. 

I am sure the free trial probably means a savvy sales person calling you every 5 minutes telling you how much money you are missing out on making with their recommendations etc until you cough up XYZ $$$$!!!!!

It must be nice to be able to afford such luxuries as new offices and new websites in these hard times! They must be making money. I guess we can only assume from WHOM! 

DO YOUR DUE DILIGENCE!!!


----------



## Moogadah (23 September 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> Heres a straightforward answer darl.
> 
> http://fraudwatchers.org/forums/showthread.php?p=100514
> 
> ...




My father in law was recently approached by the mob. I was hoping to find some less than flattering information as I have my suspicions around their motives...

I don't spose you have a current link for their goings ons? The above appears to have been removed.

Thanks.


----------



## Plumber1 (23 September 2011)

This is the type of thing that you get from these for your money. This is the type of people you are dealing with.  A lot of them are based on the Gold Coast with phony Sydney and Melbourne "offices"

http://www.harryomerosscammer.com/

Listen to the audio of Mr Harry Omeros speaking to one of his clients. Its a classic

Be very wary of any spruiker of investment schemes.

It is also worthwhile reading the subpages
 "Tell your story" http://www.harryomerosscammer.com/?page_id=136 and

Just got scammed" http://www.harryomerosscammer.com/?page_id=316


----------



## pikaso (24 November 2011)

appro said:


> I've been approached by the Australian Stock Investment Group who are based in Broadbeach, Queensland.  Are these guys above board?  Anyone here currently using their services?




Hi Appro,   I've just joined Aus Stock Forums and also want to find out about ASIGroup.  I'd really like to hear from someone who has used their service to see if they are genuine and give good returns on  your investment.  have you had any luck anywhere else?  Pikaso     PS I had 2 of them ringing me constantly tryng to get me to join for $4,000 and they were really pushy which is exactly why i was so suss about them. But their trades for Sep Oct were really good trades making alot of money, so maybe theyre good??


----------



## ratbag1 (25 January 2012)

pikaso said:


> Hi Appro,   I've just joined Aus Stock Forums and also want to find out about ASIGroup.  I'd really like to hear from someone who has used their service to see if they are genuine and give good returns on  your investment.  have you had any luck anywhere else?  Pikaso     PS I had 2 of them ringing me constantly tryng to get me to join for $4,000 and they were really pushy which is exactly why i was so suss about them. But their trades for Sep Oct were really good trades making alot of money, so maybe theyre good??




Hi
I am ashamed to say I have used their 'service'. I was looking for an investment service and looked them up from a website link; unfortunately I was too much of a newbie to search fora like this.
I don't think they are a scam like the Nigerians; they are just a conduit for churning trade - I lost 3K in the first month, half of it in trading charges. I have followed their 'advice' since - thank goodness I wised up; accepted my loss and pulled the rest of my 10K out of the trading account.
The idea of pairs trading in a volatile market is IMHO crap anyway, as when one thing goes down or up, they all tend to. Plus their forex advice is spectacularly incorrect.
Even where they say they have withdrawn from a trade to take profit, it is still a loss to you as the profit does not cover the charges they incurred.

Stay Away is my advice - they have my money so they won't starve!


----------



## ratbag1 (25 January 2012)

pikaso said:


> Hi Appro,   I've just joined Aus Stock Forums and also want to find out about ASIGroup.  I'd really like to hear from someone who has used their service to see if they are genuine and give good returns on  your investment.  have you had any luck anywhere else?  Pikaso     PS I had 2 of them ringing me constantly tryng to get me to join for $4,000 and they were really pushy which is exactly why i was so suss about them. But their trades for Sep Oct were really good trades making alot of money, so maybe theyre good??




Hi
I am ashamed to say I have used their 'service'. I was looking for an investment service and looked them up from a website link; unfortunately I was too much of a newbie to search fora like this.
I don't think they are a scam like the Nigerians; they are just a conduit for churning trade - I lost 3K in the first month, half of it in trading charges. I have followed their 'advice' since - thank goodness I wised up; accepted my loss and pulled the rest of my 10K out of the trading account.
The idea of pairs trading in a volatile market is IMHO crap anyway, as when one thing goes down or up, they all tend to. Plus their forex advice is spectacularly incorrect.
Even where they say they have withdrawn from a trade to take profit, it is still a loss to you as the profit does not cover the charges they incurred.

Stay Away is my advice - they have my money so they won't starve!


----------



## Uwes (4 July 2012)

ratbag1 said:


> Hi
> I am ashamed to say I have used their 'service'. I was looking for an investment service and looked them up from a website link; unfortunately I was too much of a newbie to search fora like this.
> I don't think they are a scam like the Nigerians; they are just a conduit for churning trade - I lost 3K in the first month, half of it in trading charges. I have followed their 'advice' since - thank goodness I wised up; accepted my loss and pulled the rest of my 10K out of the trading account.
> The idea of pairs trading in a volatile market is IMHO crap anyway, as when one thing goes down or up, they all tend to. Plus their forex advice is spectacularly incorrect.
> ...




Sorry to hear that but if its any consolation your experience will help others. Hope you do OK on your own.


----------

